# Period problems



## MandaRachey (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys,New to these forums, really just looking for some information and peace of mind. I will appologize in advance, this will be long. =)I'm now 20, and have been having issues with my periods since I first started at 12. I also have problems with my bowels, problems with my knees and scoliosis. Also, fibromyalgia runs in my family, along with many other conditions. I was told once I may have IBS, not too much detail about that though. As far as my periods are concerned, during my first year of experiencing them I was rushed to the hospital twice because I fainted from pain. After that experience, I was tested for appendicitis and checked for cysts. Finally, I was put on birth control and told my pain is due to irregularity and I would grow out of it in time. At 20, the pain isnt as severe, I'll admit that, but more things keep happening. I now, more frequently am near fainting while having bowel movents during my period. It happens 1 day of my cycle every 1-2 months, used to be way more spaced out... It's getting worse. I dont even have to be constipated. I recently started getting cramps during sex, not severe, it doesnt cause me to stop, its just slight discomfort and doesnt happen right away. I get small blood clots, and despite pills my periods are still out of whack. They sometimes last 12 days, sometimes 1 day on, 2 off another on, and whatever. I even had one recently that lasted over 3 weeks. This cycle I had one day on and didnt bleed again for 4 days. On top of that, I get a cold EVERYTIME i get my period. Sometimes thats the only way I can tell I'm getting it. Nothing seems normal and I'm not sure what to do. The pills have been useless in creating regularity. They may work for 4 or 5 months and then I have to change to a new pill. I've probably been on 5 different pills so far. Even tried the nuva ring. My cycle still does what it wants. I have been doing my own research and I have too many symtoms that are also found in people with endo. Only problem is, with as many family problems as there are, everything has too many explanations. I get back and leg pain, but I have scoliosis and have always had problems with my knees. I get diarrhea and constipation, but was told I have IBS. I just don't know what makes sense anymore. I can handle the pain I get, but I cant handle nearly passing out every month. I saw my doctor and she told me everything I experience is normal. I was about to slap her. She agreed I have symptoms of endo, then told me I'm fine. I asked her, "What happens if I'm alone one of these times when I pass out" and she responded "Well, it doesnt happen everytime you use the bathroom." THAT MAKES IT NORMAL!!!???I'm seeing a different doctor on Tuesday, before then, I made it my goal to become as informed as I can about any potential explanation I can find.Can anyone help!?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Manda, welcome to the boards. I'm glad you are going to see a different doctor - what you are experiencing is not "normal". While many people experience similar problems, issues and symptoms, they are generally seen as symptoms that something is not quite right. So I'm glad you're pursuing a different doctor's opinion. As for the fainting during bowel movements, that may be what is called a "vasovagal response". For some people, straining can trigger the vagus nerve, and that results in you passing out, or nearly passing out. So it may be due to stimulation of the vagus nerve on these occasions. At any rate, it all merits a good investigation, so I'm really glad you're continuing the investigation with a different doctor. Passing out is definitely a serious matter, and it seems foolish to dismiss it as nothing - at the very least, when you pass out there is a danger of hitting your head or further injuring yourself, so it always needs to be looked into. Please keep us posted on your situation!


----------



## MandaRachey (Aug 15, 2009)

I did also find information about the vasovagal response, I'm just not quite sure of one thing. When I'm near fainting during a bowel movement, I'm not straining, I had diarrhea... There was no force what so ever. If I was constipated, I would understand better. Can it still be the vasovagal response without straining?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

For some people, when they have a vasovagal response, they end up with diarrhea either at the same time, or right after. So, it could be related, or maybe not. (Not very helpful, is it? lol) Suffice it to say I'm glad you've got a doctor's appointment on Tuesday. Fainting is never something to mess around with.


----------



## MandaRachey (Aug 15, 2009)

So I saw the Doctor yesterday, she was pretty quickly convince it was the vasovagal response. Treatment: Vitamin B-Complex 3 times a day everyday for the week prior to my period, also in that week, I have to see her for a double shot of Vitamin B-12. Apparently it helps to prevent the fainting =) We'll see how it goes!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh good, I'm glad you got in to the doctor about this. It does pretty well sound like stereo-typical vasovagal response. It's one of those things that once you've seen it several times, you start to recognize the pattern. (And it does seem especially common during women's periods, for various reasons.) Sure hope that this treatment idea helps you! It sounds like a very reasonable place to start, and I hope you'll see some good results from it. Please keep us posted as to how you're getting on, and if the vitamin B helps. Will keep everything crossed for you!


----------

